# Vinyl meets Cement (Hardie) Siding at corners



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

As part of the kitchen remodel (we were just going to fix the ceiling :no we replaced a couple of windows and put in a french-door. We're now looking at replacing the siding on the back of the house since we've killed most of it in the remodel anyway. We want to replace the vinyl with something like a Hardie cementboard siding; however, residing the entire house is not in the budget right now. So, here's the question:

On an outside corner where one side of the house is vinyl and the other cement board can I just use a vinyl corner piece? IOW, the corner piece is for looks only, right? The siding is held in place w/nails across the entire run.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can use vinyl accessories with cement siding,my advise would be to seal any field cut ends with a good acrylic paint before you slide it into the corner,some may say to caulk the inside pocket of the corner first I'm just not sure how effective doing this is...jmo


----------



## ExteriorRes (Jun 15, 2010)

You can insall a Hardie / Cedar trim board at the corner. You will need some J-channel to finsh off the vinyl siding and you will be able to but the Hardie siding to the trim board.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Thx all.


----------

